# Where to buy mediaeval arms and armour



## Brian G Turner (Feb 2, 2013)

I've been doing some research on suitable research/re-enactment clothing and weapons for research purposes.

At the moment I have a few tabs open in another window and want to put them together in a suitable location. 

Anyway, here are some places I've been looking at to buy swords, chainmail, etc etc:

http://www.theknightshop.co.uk/catalog/
http://www.medieval-arms.co.uk/home
http://www.blades-uk.com/
http://www.southernswords.co.uk/index.asp
http://www.thevikingstore.co.uk/index.asp


----------



## Gordian Knot (Feb 3, 2013)

Here in the States, Renaissance Fairs are often good places to meet people who still do these crafts. It's fun to be able to talk to them in person, to watch them do their stuff, and to get straight answers on your questions.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Feb 3, 2013)

Damnit, Brian. Money's tight enough without you thrusting those links at me.

I shall have a Roman letter opener. Oh yes. I _shall _have a Roman letter opener.


----------



## RJM Corbet (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: February 2013 SEVENTY-FIVE WORD CHALLENGE -- READ FIRST POST!!!*

Why didn't you ask? I know someone who makes the stuff, in Plymouth + also Viking knives, etc. PM me for contact details, and he'll be glad of the business ...


----------



## thaddeus6th (Feb 3, 2013)

Website, RJM?


----------



## Mirannan (Feb 3, 2013)

Last time I looked, thinkgeek.com had available aluminium chainmail T-shirts. I'm not sure, but I think there might have been other items available.

LARP groups often have people around who make arms and armour, too.


----------



## Anne Lyle (Feb 4, 2013)

A friend who does historical European martial arts pointed me to these Czech guys:

http://www.armorymarek.com/

Very reasonable prices - I'm seriously considering buying a rapier from them with my next advance cheque


----------



## RJM Corbet (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: February 2013 SEVENTY-FIVE WORD CHALLENGE -- READ FIRST POST!!!*



thaddeus6th said:


> Website, RJM?



<www.BlackHandCrafts.co.uk> PHONE: Jez: Mobile: +4479 5441 2328 LandLine: +441752 513 064. He's not much of a website type guy, but good blacksmith (posted from my phone) ...


----------



## PTeppic (Feb 4, 2013)

If you find some re-enactors, they'll have long lists of suppliers of reliable, fight-ready replicas.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Feb 4, 2013)

Cheers, RJM. The website's basic but works perfectly well. I'd rather have something functional and simple than a flowery website that's hard to navigate.


----------



## John Davy (Feb 6, 2013)

Depends, are you gonna hang it on the wall and never touch it, or do you want to use it?

I know a few competent weapon-smiths that I could probably get in touch with locally. If I were paying for it with my own money though I would look at either Museum Replicas (and be picky, a number of their pieces aren't worth the money at all.


----------

